# Using Paint Markers?



## crazycolorfulmind (Jul 22, 2014)

So I like to use paint markers whenever I'm free-handing a quote or any words onto my paintings. For me, trying to add script with a brush is the quickest way I can ruin a painting. I've only used those "Painter's" brand opaque paint markers and I'm not too crazy about them. Does anyone have any suggestions for good, quality paint markers I can use for free-handing script? Or any other methods you use?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I've never used these, but I want to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Are these paint pens good for signing paintings? Trying to sign a painting turns into a blob for me so I'm using a micron ink pen. Sorry I don't have the answer to your question.


----------



## Mimirichman (Jun 19, 2021)

These Paintigo paint pens are great colors and a nice variety for real use. They are super-smooth-writing and fast drying. They write on so many surfaces. I purchased them mostly for the children to paint rocks with, but we're definitely going to branch out with these. Love the opaque, smooth glossy colors. These do not have any odor that I could notice.


----------



## JonathanBryington (Jul 30, 2021)

I always use them.


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

I use paint pens for rock painting. With the premium water-based inks dry rapidly, allowing you to add another color over the first without having to pause your rock painting session for too long.


----------



## polarbear (10 mo ago)

So I like to utilize paint markers at whatever point I'm free-giving a statement or any words onto my canvases. For my purposes, attempting to add script with a brush is the speediest way I can demolish a composition. I've just utilized those "Painter's" image misty paint markers and I'm not excessively obsessed with them. Does anybody have any ideas for good, quality paint markers I can use free of charge giving content? Or then again some other strategies you use?


----------

